# Steering column rattle



## My2sons (Jun 23, 2011)

I've had my eco for two weeks now. This weekend it has developed a rattle noise within the steering wheel column close to the steering wheel. Very annoying. Anyone else experience a noise like this?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

My2sons said:


> I've had my eco for two weeks now. This weekend it has developed a rattle noise within the steering wheel column close to the steering wheel. Very annoying. Anyone else experience a noise like this?


There was a recall for Cruzes not having the steering column bolted in correctly. Was yours one of them and it didn't get checked by the dearlership? 

Jim


----------

